# Going to "Owner Update" at the Modern in Honolulu Tommorow



## GT75 (Nov 16, 2022)

I moved it for you.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 16, 2022)

I would be interested to know how many of the Hotel Units have been converted to Condos with kitchens - 2 Hotel Rooms combined into a Condo. They started this conversion about 5 years ago.


----------



## winger (Nov 16, 2022)

I would be surprised if they were able to get a waiver to local/site building codes and put in full kitchens.  I think the best they can do is mimic their penthouse unit, basically a kitchen without a stove top and oven. Personally, I would serious love it if they can put in full kitchens.


----------



## 3bgbb (Nov 17, 2022)

3bgbb said:


> We normally avoid updates like the plague but are curious to see what kind of baloney they try to sell us regarding the new HVC program. Can anybody who has already done this one at this specific location  give us a preview?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3bgbb (Nov 17, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> You may want to ask your question on the TUG Diamond Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my mistake but we don't own Diamond. We are HGVC owners and at a HGVC kiosk in Waikiki they offered us a tour of the Monarch in lieu of the regular HGVC owner update and offered us the usual 60K HIlton Honors points as bait. Is HGVC selling Diamond  memberships or is this part of the new HGVC MAX program? I guess we'll find out.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 17, 2022)

3bgbb said:


> We normally avoid updates like the plague but are curious to see what kind of baloney they try to sell us regarding the new HVC program. Can anybody who has already done this one at this specific location  give us a preview?  Thanks in advance.



I haven’t but they will most likely try to convince (“scare”)  you to spend more to access MAX.
Below is some info that has been previously shared on TUG

*Be careful of the sampler package that might be offered*








						The Modern Honolulu sampler
					

So we paid $2500 for 15,000 sampler points. We were told this would give us 3-6 weeks worth of stays at the Modern in Honolulu and a few others. However reading this site I am thinking that 15000 points will barely get me one week right or maybe not even that?  should I try and rescind if I even...




					tugbbs.com
				



*The Modern was recently added to the DRI Hawaii collection*








						The Modern Honolulu is now part of HI Collection
					

From the September 2021 Annual meeting presentation document, the Hawaii Collection now owns 42.27% of The Modern Honolulu units.   In the Financial document of December 31, 2020, The Modern Honolulu was not part of the HI Collection.  There was also the following table in the 2021 presentation...




					tugbbs.com
				



*“Owner updates” at other locations*








						First Point at Poipu "Owners' Update" at Point at Poipu post-DRI
					

We are annual travelers to Point at Poipu, and this week we had our first "Owners' Update after HGV has taken operational control.  Below are what I took away as the main points, at least for me, largely in bullet point format.  The entire DRI sales staff appears to be gone.  There was not a...




					tugbbs.com
				


​







						7/2022 Owner's Update -- The best explanation I have received on the Diamond Resorts acquisition and how it applies to  HGVC members
					

We are at Park City for 2 weeks, and had an Owner's update.  The reason we went was to receive the latest on the Diamond Resorts acquisition.  It seems that the dust has cleared, and he gave us a very clear explanation of what will happen.  Hope these are accurate, as it is what we understood...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Hilton "upgrade" pitch
					

Diamond owners beware! Hilton is pitching the following to diamond owners:  1. Non Hilton diamond owners may be  facing a massive increase in maintenance charges.  their "logic" is that as Diamond owners migrate to Hilton there will be few and fewer diamond owners to share the maintenance costs...




					tugbbs.com
				


​​Good luck and report back


----------



## Duh (Nov 20, 2022)

3bgbb said:


> Well, my mistake but we don't own Diamond. We are HGVC owners and at a HGVC kiosk in Waikiki they offered us a tour of the Monarch in lieu of the regular HGVC owner update and offered us the usual 60K HIlton Honors points as bait. Is HGVC selling Diamond  memberships or is this part of the new HGVC MAX program? I guess we'll find out.View attachment 68689


Since the 4th of April, 2022, Diamond is only selling HGV Max.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 23, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> I would be interested to know how many of the Hotel Units have been converted to Condos with kitchens - 2 Hotel Rooms combined into a Condo. They started this conversion about 5 years ago.


Yes please report on this if possible


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2022)

Question for the OP, are the beds really that low as picture by the resort?


----------

